# Sophie Question



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

It's been almost three months since I found Sophie on the park bench. In that time, she has just about completely taken over the house. I am a writer, so when I am working, she either sits on the back of my chair like she is laying on a nest, or else perches on my shoulder. When she is on my shoulder she likes to pull my hair, nip my ear, tug on my necklace. If i put her back on the chair, she jumps right back onto my shoulder. Every once in a awhile, she gets bored and decides to jump onto the computer keyboard, and then to try and dismantle everything on my desk. I keep a jar of safflower and hemp seeds on the desk, so all I have to do is shake those and she comes running to eat some of the seeds from my hand. Then I place her back on the top of the chair, and we start the whole process over. 

The biggest difficulty is the constant pooping. I keep a roll of Paper towels handy, but especially when she is perched on my shoulder and poops all over whatever shirt I am wearing, it is hard to keep up. Hopefully the lady with the pigeon diapers will soon be able to send them out for sale.

Finally, I have a question. It seems Sophie has broken one of the two really long feathers on her left wing. I am attaching a photo, you can see where it is hanging. It is broken well up close to her body, but I tugged on it hoping it would come loose to no avail. Should I do anything or will it fall out on its own? 

Thanks,

Bill & Sophie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can either leave the feather (cut it so it doesn't drag) and it will come out when she molts or pull it gently but firmly (from root/follicle area)until it comes out completely, then she will regrow a new feather within 6 weeks.

I wouldn't leave it hanging as it will be annoying and uncomfortable for her.

The poopy diapers are going to be a great invention.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Bill, Sophie sounds like a real sweetie.

You don't have to wait for Boni to start marketing the suits. There are some already on the market, not necessarily like hers, but apparently do the job.

If you will check Shi's avatar, her pigeon, Mr. Squeaks, is wearing a diaper. She can give you info about where hers came from. 

We use pliers to pull out feathers - just get them close to the body, around the feather, but not touching the body, and pull straight out. You'll need to pull firmly because they can sometimes be tough to get out. There shouldn't be any bleeding (if it is a blood feather) but, if there is, have a small container of flour handy and apply it to the wound. Usually, the blood pulp (or whatever its called) will come out when the feather is pulled. It will look like a pinkish string, about the size of dental floss.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

nbdyuknow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a writer, so when I am working, she either sits on the back of my chair like she is laying on a nest, or else perches on my shoulder. When she is on my shoulder she likes to pull my hair, nip my ear, tug on my necklace. If i put her back on the chair, she jumps right back onto my shoulder. Every once in a awhile, she gets bored and decides to jump onto the computer keyboard, and then to try and dismantle everything on my desk.
> Bill & Sophie


Well, I think you should teach her a few piratey phrases because she wants be your pirate parrot come Halloween. She's just dropping hints  

Or maybe she's just waiting for you to write a story about HER (after all, she is absolutely IT!!)  (and don't you forget it, you mere human)

Then again, maybe she was an editor in a previous life.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

The website for the bird diapers is www.flightquarters.com.
Mr.Squeaks and Shi, gave me the web address a good time back. 
The diapers are AWSOME!. 

-Hilly

Yep, they do have a way of taking over  .


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, everybody for answering. Sophie did some worrying of it and out it came all by itself (with her help, of course). However, it appears now that she cannot achieve pigeon liftoff, so she may have to wait for the feather to grow back. Thanks also for the flightsuit link, I may have to get one of those, but I am REALLY looking forward to the "piggie diapers." 

bb


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Bill, do Private Message Boni Birds about her PGWear. 

While I do like the Flight Suit (many thanks for posting Hilly!), I think that Boni has a better "idea." Her suits are also easier to put on. She will be happy to answer any of your questions.

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks ("Why CAN'T I go NAKED?!!")


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Bill, do Private Message Boni Birds about her PGWear.
> 
> While I do like the Flight Suit (many thanks for posting Hilly!), I think that Boni has a better "idea." Her suits are also easier to put on. She will be happy to answer any of your questions.


I agree!
Definitely PM Boni about her PG Wear. Much better designed, and more comfortable for the bird than the other option.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

nbdyuknow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> The biggest difficulty is the constant pooping. I keep a roll of Paper towels handy, but especially when she is perched on my shoulder and poops all over whatever shirt I am wearing, it is hard to keep up. Hopefully the lady with the pigeon diapers will soon be able to send them out for sale.
> ...




Hi B & S,


I am so glad none of my Birds poop...!


Just kidding, of course they poop.

Anyway, so long as their diet and Health is good and no major hormone's wanging, and they are not nervous or scared, the poops should just roll on off your shirt with no problem...and nothing adhereing...other than maybe a slight 'white' streak or 'skid mark'...

Lol...

Otherwise, as was mentioned already in a slightly differeing version, just cut a length of towell or other friendly material, wide enough for draping over your shoulder, and you are 'golden'.


Now, is this Pigeon NOT flying? And if so, did they used to fly indoors?


One broken Feather should not prevent them from flying quite decently indoors or out for shortish romps anyway...so, if they are not flying, they might have something more than a broken Feather going on...


How are their poops, bye-the-way? Amount, color, consistancy and so on?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

If you have had her for that long and she hasn't laid any eggs it probably isnt a her.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone who wrote something. Sophie can fly, I think she was just enjoying having me tote her around. I set her by the window, and she wanted to get onto my shoulder, and when I didn't promptly respond, I discovered she can fly just as good as ever before. 

Her poop alternates between the little white and green ball, and being more green and watery. She has a nice pigeon feed diet from the incomparable folks at Belmont Feed & Seed here in Chicago, I also get my bulk grit and vitamins there. She still picks out only the seeds she likes from the feed, leaving the peas and corn and whatnot. She also has an embarassing amount of hand-fed "snacks," which consist of safflower and hemp seeds, which are her two favorites. Somewhat oddly, she doesn't seem to care for (unsalted) peanuts at all, no matter how small i break them up. 

She also isn't as interested in bathing as I would have thought. She grooms herself a lot, but I have a roasting pan(!) that I have set out for her in my office with some water. She roosts on it and drinks from it (I replace the water daily), but only once every couple of weeks decides to jump in and have a bath. When she does, though--look out. She really makes up for lost time. In fact, maybe the next photo will be "Sophie the Drowned Chicken" edition.

When I brought her to Belmont Feed & Seed (the Chicago pigeon store), it was when I still thought she was a dove. After they were done laughing, the guy grabbed her, turned her over, examined her, and pronounced her a hen. From some of her cooing and circling, I have my suspicions about her gender, but eggs or no eggs, she is Sophie the Pigeon and that's who she will stay. 

She seems very happy and healthy, and a large part of that is due to the information so generously provided by the people on this message board, so thanks again--from both of us.

Bill & Sophie


----------

